# Very nice SS smoker vent Rain Cap



## marctrees (Oct 18, 2016)

Was Googling today, for a Stainless good looking chimney cap like think to put on my smoker.

Came across a very nicely finished one, Stainless, with a damper.

About 7" diameter (the roof)

After calling them and speaking with Matt, (very helpful), I ordered one.

They market them for like Big Green Eggs and similar, but are retrofittable to almost anything, including like a DIY fridge smoker, NO problem.

I'm putting it on top of my MES, for function in rain, also Bling.

Very cool looking, kind of Mid Century Atomic look.

I don't know yet how much I will use the damper feature, or just wide open, but it appears to be a fool proof  SIMPLE mechanism to experiment with anyway.

Anyway, I'm just a customer, no connection to the company.

Just found something I thought alot of Folks here may like.    Marc

http://smokeware.com/blogs/smokewar...keware-chimney-cap-on-your-kamado-style-grill

http://smokeware.com/


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 19, 2016)

That's pretty cool!

Al


----------



## marctrees (Nov 8, 2016)

So I received the Chimney Cap, and wanted to add my thoughts.

It is even better than I hoped, very nicely finished, very smooth edges, and heavier gauge stainless than I anticipated.

I don't know how to do the photo thing, but their website shows it pretty well.

Even though it is sized to go on the "nipple" of a BGE, (they make a second size also), the design of the base makes it totally suitable for mounting on a flat surface in a variety of ways, or even on a suitably sized stack.

I'm putting it on top of an MES, for some "bling", and will keep rain out.

Anyway, super nice quality made piece.        Marc


----------

